# Welcome Back.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure it doesn't look like the old place. It will take a week or so to get our designer to produce the design we are all looking for. This forum is in private hands and not subject to having "the plug pulled". Also we can relax a bit more. There will be some rules, but for now we know you'll behave yourselves.

The Utah Wildlife Network Staff welcomes you!

Post replies to this thread here.

http://utahwildlife.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> The Utah Wildlife Network Staff welcomes you!


Sorry it's taken me this long.........................Thanx!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, elk22hunter, you really know how to pull a thread back from the grave. :wink: The forum was, what, four hours old when 12 Volt made that post?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Wow, elk22hunter, you really know how to pull a thread back from the grave. :wink: The forum was what, four hours old when 12 Volt made that post.


Ha ha, I looked back to the beginning and it was the oldest thread and it had zero posts so I thought that 12 volt had waited long enough....................I've sure enjoyed hanging out around here so I thought that I should thank him.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for finally replying 8)


----------

